# Think I've got my inventory close



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2014)

So I should have one or two of each color now. 90% of this is stabilized. Woops I forgot about my hrb that's inside. Wife probably threw it out. She said I love it more than her. Ha women are smart.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 13, 2014)

Those shelves look too full, I think you need to send some of it over to me to store for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2014)

I had to make room in the other shed so these are full lol. Now it's time to start making pens again. Been doing a little yard work lately. Goig to let wife start doing that. Uhhh I think

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking good Tony ! Quite the stash u have !!!!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2014)

mja979 said:


> If your wife had a hit list would I be on it?


Oh yeah and you are #1. I ha to buff that last piece and set it on the coffee table. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Looking good Tony ! Quite the stash u have !!!!


Getting there and thanks


----------



## Sprung (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice collection of blanks, Tony! I wonder what my wife's gonna think once I start unpacking all my wood and organizing it...


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 13, 2014)

I do so envy you organized woodworkers. Looks like a productive environment and now we see produce like a machine.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2014)

Very organized! I'm a little OCD, so that kind of thing makes me smile knowing I'm not the only one crazy enough to organize blanks by species and color!

Those purple blocks in the 3rd photo look interesting... Arizona silhouette used to sell a magenta box elder burl blank back when I was making a lot of pens, and I sold those things as fast as I could make them... The burl took the dye up kind of irregularly, so the color varied from hit pink to dark purple... The ladies loved them!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Very organized! I'm a little OCD, so that kind of thing makes me smile knowing I'm not the only one crazy enough to organize blanks by species and color!
> 
> Those purple blocks in the 3rd photo look interesting... Arizona silhouette used to sell a magenta box elder burl blank back when I was making a lot of pens, and I sold those things as fast as I could make them... The burl took the dye up kind of irregularly, so the color varied from hit pink to dark purple... The ladies loved them!


Pink and blue mix. Women buy them as fast as I can make them. Got to find a more woman oriented pen


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tony I am really liking your electrical wiring. Nice and neat. Organization, that's what I like (as long as someone else is doing it).

Ray


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 13, 2014)

Save these pics on your hard drive, and take the same shots 5 years from now  The road to hell is paved with good intentions...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Save these pics on your hard drive, and take the same shots 5 years from now  The road to hell is paved with good intentions...


This is just one wall. Lol. Didn't got into the bowl blank room or the tractor shed or the fence row. That's the unorganized logs and blanks everywhere. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Tony I am really liking your electrical wiring. Nice and neat. Organization, that's what I like (as long as someone else is doing it).
> 
> Ray


Man that shed was horrible when I bought the place. It was an old pump house with two leans on it closed it. I busted out walls and put up beams and had power brought in. Was fed by an old direct buried 12guage with the only ground was a #10 run out 30' to the power company ground. Lots to g now that I have three lathes table saw band saw planner sanders and what ever else I have. Lol


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like you have a great selection of timbers.

Les


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 16, 2014)

Gotta love a good assortment of blanks!


----------

